# Hyatt in Escrow-Advice Needed



## DAman (Nov 4, 2011)

I am in escrow for a 2bd. unit at HPP-week 26. Just passed ROFR and waiting to close.

The information I have is that I will have 1880 HRPP that will change to CUP on 12-30-11. The CUP become LCUP on 6-30-11. I know I will not use the week 26 points at my home resort. My best chance(and maybe my only chance) to use these points would be in August when I have to be in Monterey/Carmel. I would use them for a midweek stay.

What issues do I need to look out for in using these points? If I read the information correctly I would need to transfer the points to II by the end of February if I want to use them in II.  I am trying to gather all my information now so I am ready when the time comes.

Thanks.  

DAman


----------



## jjs17 (Nov 4, 2011)

*II is your best option......*

without much lead time.  Hyatt trading internally works great but you generally need to get your wait list request in place more than 6 months in advance.  There is limited short notice availablity except with the resorts in Sedona & San Antonio.


----------



## DAman (Nov 5, 2011)

*That's my question*

I am trying to decide if I have enough lead time to get a request in for Highlands Inn in August where it is reasonable to think I could get it. This would have to be in February before I have to transfer the points to II.

I am not sure how long Hyatt will take to get the ownership transferred and for me to have access to the points.  I want to avoid losing points after reading several posts where others have lost upwards of 800 points.

I am lucky to have gotten 4th of July week at HPP. Now it is up to me to figure out the system. My plan is to split the week most years and use it mid week for 4 nights during week 26 and then use my other points for Highlands Inn and HS for additional mid week stays, if available.  

It appears I can do well through II with my Marriott Desert Springs. My lockoff unit got me HS at Easter vacation(my kids are off the week after Easter). Thank you heathpack for posting this in Sightings.

Any advice on how to negotiate through this Hyatt system is appreciated. As with most of the this, the information is often confusing, limiting, and mind numbing.  It reminds me of reading legalize. I wish they would write the rules in plain English. I appreciate all the info that Tuggers are willing to give.

DAman


----------

